# Soccer header, I got a headache watching this...



## Tony S (Oct 11, 2011)

One of the shots from today's soccer game in the pouring rain. Poor gal took the ball in the face and another players forehead to her temple, was down on the soggy field for a while.

The cropped shot...






The full frame uncropped version...






  For these shots I was in manual exposure, ISO 1000  f4 @ 1/800 at 400mm.


The rain was ok until I had to double my ISO and half my shutter speed, then I went home, had what I needed.


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 11, 2011)

Wow, she should have that removed!


----------



## K8-90 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ouch


----------



## Netskimmer (Oct 11, 2011)

All, joking aside, it is a cool shot. Did you see it coming (unlike your subject) or were you taking a pic of the girls and caught this by accident?


----------



## Tony S (Oct 11, 2011)

I saw the action was going to be a play near someones head in that group as it was a long pass forward towards the front of the goal, but I had no idea it was going to result in this.


----------



## imagemaker46 (Oct 13, 2011)

Nice shot, crop works better


----------



## fatDAD (Oct 14, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## HoboSyke (Oct 25, 2011)

Classic capture!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

